# Pre-made Tresltes



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Does anyone know a good place to buy premade trestles. I'm interested in either plastic or metal of good quality that won't put me in the poor house







. I dont have the time to make them myself.

I was wanting to elevate the center section of my layout.

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi....us/i/dsc01471mw.jpg/]<img src='{2}' />[/URL]


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

I could make you some out of metal, steel, Al....ect...how tall and how long, or do you have a pic you want to go from. 

Daniel Peck 
704-638-9081 at night before 9;30pm est...


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

These are WOOD, but very nice kits.

http://web.mac.com/gardentexture/Site/Trestles.html

Metal:

http://www.gardenmetalmodels.com/customer_photos.htm


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

Gary thanks for the lead and great websites caferacer


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Posted By Daniel Peck on 03 Aug 2010 04:00 PM 
I could make you some out of metal, steel, Al....ect...how tall and how long, or do you have a pic you want to go from. 

Daniel Peck 
704-638-9081 at night before 9;30pm est... 

Hi Dan sorry it took me so long to get back to this thread, so many things to do so little time .

I was thinking along the lines of a girder type bridge around the boulders with a arched type bridge at the start on each end. Here are some pics 



I'll be working on the track today so I'll get some measurements and get back to you.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Check out Eaglewings

http://eaglewingsironcraft.com/bridges.php
http://eaglewingsironcraft.com/bridges.php


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm looking at an area to expand in with a 180• using either 10 or 12 diameter track. So how close do you put these? I went to the wood site above but don't understand the terminology like bays. Can anyone elaborate so I can approximate the cost.


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

Bays are the hight they are... space varys from about 6 to 8 inches I like to stay around 6" thou.


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks. Now I understand.


----------

